# blending a stain



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

i was watching Norm Abrams the other night, he was staining a piece of furniture with a mixture of tung oil,linseedoil,&polyurathane. can anyone tell me how much to mix of each ,for a quart.

thanks wil141


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I think you might have missed something,whatever that mixture is it isn't a stain and I can't think of any advantage in using it.

Regards

Jerry


----------

